# Milan, quanti tifosi porti allo stadio? Numeri e curiosità.



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

Visto il recente dibattito sull'idoneità o meno di un presunto stadio da 48.000, ho pensato di analizzare la situazione nel corso degli ultimi anni. Dando per scontato (ma non lo è) che la capienza sarà effettivamente di 48.000 posti, il confronto con gli anni passati è questo: 

*Nel 2013/2014* su 19 partite soltanto in 3 occasioni abbiamo superato i 48.000 (media 39.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 30.000) ----> *Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 757.615. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = nulla.*

*Nel 2012/2013* su 19 partite soltanto in 4 occasioni (media 43.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 35.000) *----> Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 829.378. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = nulla.*

*Nel 2011/2012* su 19 partite soltanto in 8 occasioni (media 49.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 40.000) *----> Periodo: esaltante. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 931.372. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = 19.372 spettatori.*

*Nel 2010/2011* su 19 partite soltanto in 9 occasioni (media 53.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 45.000) *----> Periodo: esaltante soltanto ad abbonamenti chiusi. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 1.024.409. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = 112.409 spettatori.*

*Nel 2009/2010* su 19 partite in 3 occasioni (media 42.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 37.000) *----> Periodo: post cessione Kakà. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 813.383. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = nulla.*

*Nel 2008/2009* su 19 partite in 19 occasioni (media 59.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 50.000) *----> Periodo: ottimo, arriva Ronaldinho tra gli altri. Risultato: 48.000 non idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 1.134.898. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = 222.898 spettatori.*

*Nel 2007/2008* su 19 partite in 18 occasioni (media 57.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 50.000) *----> Periodo: ottimo ma in fase di decadenza. Risultato: 48.000 non idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 1.076.205. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = 164.205 spettatori.*

*Nel 2006/2007* su 19 partite soltanto in 6 occasioni (media 47.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 40.000 scarsi) *----> Periodo: post cessione Sheva. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 895.225. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = nulla.*

*Nel 2005/2006* su 19 partite in 19 occasioni (media 60.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 52.000) *----> Periodo: golden age. Risultato: 48.000 non idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 1.139.866. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = 227.866 spettatori.*

*Nel 2004/2005* su 19 partite in 19 occasioni (media 63.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 55.000) *----> Periodo: golden age. Risultato: 48.000 non idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 1.208.311. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = 296.311 spettatori.*

*Nel 2003/2004* su 17 partite in 17 occasioni (media 63.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 55.000) *----> Periodo: golden age. Risultato: 48.000 non idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 1.075.162. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 816.000 (x 17 partite). *Perdita = 259.162 spettatori.*

*Il risultato è questo: negli ultimi 11 anni, età dell'oro inclusa, in 6 occasioni sarebbe stato sufficiente uno stadio da 48.000. In 5 occasioni invece sarebbe stato necessario uno stadio da 55.000. *

La conclusione è che lo stadio ideale sia per i momenti esaltanti che per quelli bui è di 55-60.000 posti, ma ci sarebbe il problema che durante i periodi di crisi lo stadio sarebbe sovradimensionato e potrebbe avere dei buchi anche di 20.000 posti.

Altrimenti uno stadio da 48.000 posti sarebbe sempre pieno e "giusto" nella maggior parte dei casi. Ma risulterebbe piccolo se dovessimo tornare ad essere stabilmente una squadra al vertice dell'europa. Oppure negli anni in cui a Silvio gira di acquistare il campionissimo. In tal caso rimarrebbero fuori dalle 6.000 alle 13.000 persone. Il ragionamento fatto è il seguente: nelle ultime 11 stagioni con uno stadio da 48.000 posti avremmo perso circa 1.302.223 spettatori. Che in ogni partita equivalgono mediamente a circa 6.000 posti in meno per i cosiddetti occasionali. Tuttavia, prendendo in considerazione solo le stagioni migliori, quelli che resterebbero a casa sarebbero quasi il triplo, ossia circa 16.000 persone ogni partita. Dunque, tirando le somme, è questo lo scotto da pagare negli anni in cui il Milan tornerà ad essere una squadra al vertice. La ghigliottina taglierà dalle 6.000 alle 16.000 teste, quindi veniamo al dato economico: i biglietti del futuro stadio costeranno circa il 40% in più dell'attuale, la media europea nei nuovi impianti è questa. Prendendo per buono questo dato (che mi è stato fornito dal sito TifosoBilanciato) e considerato che attualmente a San Siro il prezzo medio di una partita normale corrisponde a 63€ (sommando i biglietti di tutti i settori), aumentandolo del 40% giungiamo ad un prezzo medio pari ad 88€. Ora prendendo il dato più alto di occasionali tagliati (16.000) e moltiplicandolo per il costo medio di un biglietto nel futuro impianto (88€), se ne deduce che la perdita massima a partita corrisponde ad € 1,4M. Quella minima invece corrisponde ad € 500.000. *Dunque la perdita potenziale annuale va da un massimo di 26,6M ad un minimo di 9,5M (se i biglietti subiranno quell'aumento, altrimenti la perdita può mediamente aumentare o diminuire a seconda dei futuri prezzi).*


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2014)

Si ma se portiamo (big match esclusi) una media di 35000 spettatori ora che siamo scarsi e senza obbiettivi, è ovvio che 42000 sono pochissimi, già con una squadra da secondo/terzo posto la media porterebbe salire oltre i 40000


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto il recente dibattito sull'idoneità o meno di un presunto stadio da 42.000, ho pensato di analizzare la situazione nel corso degli ultimi anni. Dando per scontato (ma non lo è) che la capienza sarà effettivamente di 42.000 posti, il confronto con gli anni passati è questo:
> 
> *Nel 2014/2015* su 14 partite soltanto 2 volte abbiamo superato i 42.000 (media 47.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 35.000) ----> *Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 42.000 idonei*
> 
> ...


ci sono due aspetti da considerare:

1) faremo uno stadio da pezzenti come la juve, senza grossi investimenti

2) i momenti esaltanti ormai non ci sono da anni, e per anni non ci saranno quindi..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci sono due aspetti da considerare:
> 
> 1) faremo uno stadio da pezzenti come la juve, senza grossi investimenti
> *
> 2) i momenti esaltanti ormai non ci sono da anni, e per anni non ci saranno quindi..*



Sì ma lo stadio è una cosa permanente, una volta fatto rimarrà quello per parecchi anni. Secondo me ce/se ne pentiranno amaramente.


----------



## davoreb (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto il recente dibattito sull'idoneità o meno di un presunto stadio da 42.000, ho pensato di analizzare la situazione nel corso degli ultimi anni. Dando per scontato (ma non lo è) che la capienza sarà effettivamente di 42.000 posti, il confronto con gli anni passati è questo:
> 
> *Nel 2014/2015* su 14 partite soltanto 2 volte abbiamo superato i 42.000 (media 47.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 35.000) ----> *Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 42.000 idonei*
> 
> ...



dimentichi un dato importante: guardando le statistiche con il nuovo stadio come minimo c'è un incremento di pubblico del 30% visto che ovviamente il nuovo stadio ha migliori servizi etc. Quindi minimo 60.000 posti sono necessari.

tra l'altro dai siamo a Milano non a Torino od a Genova.


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Dicembre 2014)

è inammissibile dire con una media superiore alla capienza che la suddetta è idonea, inoltre magari uno stadio nuovo porta di per se l'avvicinarsi di altri spettatori, il milan potrebbe trovarsi nella situazione di avere lo stadio pieno di abbonati, 43mila è ridicolo. poi lo stadio ricordate che come minimo dovrebbe durare 50 anni....


----------



## Hammer (11 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Altrimenti uno stadio da 42.000 posti sarebbe sempre pieno e "giusto" nella maggior parte dei casi. Ma risulterebbe piccolo se dovessimo tornare ad essere stabilmente una squadra al vertice dell'europa. Oppure negli anni in cui a Silvio gira di acquistare il campionissimo. In tal caso rimarrebbero fuori circa 13.000 persone.



80k come San Siro sono troppi, ma direi che 60-65k, soprattutto se la nuova futura proprietà tornerà ad investire, mi sembrano un ottimo compromesso


----------



## gabuz (12 Dicembre 2014)

La statistica è interessante ma stiamo guardando il dito invece della luna. Innanzitutto i dati si riferiscono al solo campionato, mancano le partite in coppa e poi non consideriamo l'indotto. Avere un impianto che ci possa permettere di ospitare le finali di Champions, partite importanti della nazionale o di eventi come mondiali, europei o conf cup porta visitatori.
Se vado a Barcellona voglio vedere il Camp Nou, non il Cornellà-El Prat. Non solo perché è del Barça ma anche per la sua grandezza, il suo impatto.

San Siro è ammirato da tutti anche per quello. Uno stadio da 42.000 sarebbe sminuente per un club con il nostro blasone, anche solo per il timore reverenziale che uno stadio più imponente potrebbe suscitare negli avversari. Tra 42.000 e 55.000 la differenza è enorme, parliamo del 30% in più.


----------



## Van The Man (12 Dicembre 2014)

Guardate che uno stadio nuovo porta degli effetti che esulano dai risultati del campo. La Juve, quando si è trasferita allo Stadium, arrivava da due settimi posti, certezze non ne aveva, e non riempiva l'Olimpico (impianto da neppure 30.000) posti, neppure per partite decisive di Champions contro il Bayern. Eppure ha fatto il sold out già dalla primissima partita. Poi sono arrivati pure i risultati e va bene, ma giocare in una struttura bella, moderna, affascinante, ti porta a creare un patrimonio di tifosi che poi torna.
Nota a margine: leggo che tanti scherniscono lo Juventus Stadium, pure in altri topic. Non voglio entrare nel dettaglio, ma ho il sospetto che, chi lo fa, o non ci è mai entrato, o lo fa soltanto perchè si tratta di una "nemica" storica. E poi magari è pronto a magnificare stadi inglesi che sono quasi uguali, sia per struttura, sia per ciò che gira intorno


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La statistica è interessante ma stiamo guardando il dito invece della luna. Innanzitutto i dati si riferiscono al solo campionato, mancano le partite in coppa e poi non consideriamo l'indotto. Avere un impianto che ci possa permettere di ospitare le finali di Champions, partite importanti della nazionale o di eventi come mondiali, europei o conf cup porta visitatori.
> Se vado a Barcellona voglio vedere il Camp Nou, non il Cornellà-El Prat. Non solo perché è del Barça ma anche per la sua grandezza, il suo impatto.
> 
> San Siro è ammirato da tutti anche per quello. Uno stadio da 42.000 sarebbe sminuente per un club con il nostro blasone, anche solo per il timore reverenziale che uno stadio più imponente potrebbe suscitare negli avversari. Tra 42.000 e 55.000 la differenza è enorme, parliamo del 30% in più.





Van The Man ha scritto:


> Guardate che uno stadio nuovo porta degli effetti che esulano dai risultati del campo. La Juve, quando si è trasferita allo Stadium, arrivava da due settimi posti, certezze non ne aveva, e non riempiva l'Olimpico (impianto da neppure 30.000) posti, neppure per partite decisive di Champions contro il Bayern. Eppure ha fatto il sold out già dalla primissima partita. Poi sono arrivati pure i risultati e va bene, ma giocare in una struttura bella, moderna, affascinante, ti porta a creare un patrimonio di tifosi che poi torna.
> Nota a margine: leggo che tanti scherniscono lo Juventus Stadium, pure in altri topic. Non voglio entrare nel dettaglio, ma ho il sospetto che, chi lo fa, o non ci è mai entrato, o lo fa soltanto perchè si tratta di una "nemica" storica. E poi magari è pronto a magnificare stadi inglesi che sono quasi uguali, sia per struttura, sia per ciò che gira intorno



Null'altro da aggiungere


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto il recente dibattito sull'idoneità o meno di un presunto stadio da 42.000, ho pensato di analizzare la situazione nel corso degli ultimi anni. Dando per scontato (ma non lo è) che la capienza sarà effettivamente di 42.000 posti, il confronto con gli anni passati è questo:
> 
> *Nel 2014/2015* su 14 partite soltanto 2 volte abbiamo superato i 42.000 (media 47.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 35.000) ----> *Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 42.000 idonei*
> 
> ...



è EVIDENTE che lo stadio dovrebbe essere da 55-60mila..farlo piccolo è un progetto senza ambizione di una società che punta a diventare davvero una piccola realtà..mi sembra anche strano che la Emirates metta il suo nome su uno "stadietto" anche se per l'italia sarebbe comunque un ottimo impianto..
Comunque dai siamo seri quest'anno con squadra pessima e risultati scadenti al derby e con la Juve c'erano oltre 70 mila persone, se si va in champions e arriva qualche big europea i 70mila li fai senza pensarci e comunque vorrei vedere la media champions che abbiamo avuto negli anni..non si può fare uno stadio che nei big match lascia fuori 30mila persone..
Non capisco poi il problema se lo stadio non fosse sempre gremito..
oltretutto sappiamo TUTTI che basterebbe una rosa appena decente e lottare per lo scudetto per fare il pienone..se si riempe lo Juventus stadium imbucato a Torino figuriamoci uno stadio a Milano che ci arrivi da tutto il nord italia in 2 ore..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ma è chiaro che 42000 posti siano in ogni caso pochini, abbiamo deriso la Juventus per i miseri 41000 seggiolini e ne facciamo uno da mille posti scarsi in più. Sono felicissimo di questa conferma comunque, lo stadio di proprietà è necessario per tornare a investire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il discorso di giocarci le finali lascia il tempo che trova perché S.Siro in 100 anni quasi ha ospitato soltanto 4 finali CL e 4 di EL. Non vedo cosa possa cambiare, quindi, ospitare una finale di coppa mediamente una volta ogni 10-15 anni.

Inoltre uno stadio per essere bello non dev'essere per forza maestoso. Il San Nicola o il San Paolo non sono affollati di turisti solo perché vedono un gigante di cemento. Ad attrarre è la storia del club, in primis, e poi la bellezza dell'impianto. Quindi se io vedo un grande impianto dove ci gioca una squadra che non ha vinto quasi nulla, francamente me ne infischio. Al contrario, se ne vedo uno più piccolo ma con una grande storia e successi anche attuali, ci entro sicuro. Poi ovviamente i gusti sono soggettivi.

Per me il discorso principale è solo uno: la capacità di riempimento. Chi costruisce uno stadio, oggi, lo fa con l'intento di averlo sempre pieno perché devono esserci ritorni economici. Quindi la domanda è: se lo facciamo da 55.000, avremo lo stadio sempre pieno sia con Milan Chievo che con Milan Barcellona? Beh, io dico di no. In campionato, come si è visto, ballano 13.000 persone che possiamo definire occasionali. Simpatizzanti che vengono allo stadio solo se la squadra è forte, o solo per vedersi le partite più importanti. Convincere queste persone a venire ogni domenica allo stadio sarà complicatissimo e se gli dai un posto riscaldato, snack+bibita e poltrona massaggiante, ti risponderanno che loro 60€ ogni domenica, oppure 6-700€ all'anno di abbonamento non li tirano fuori per vedere Bonera e Torres in campo. O che non li tirano fuori per darli a Berlusconi e Galliani.

Risposta legittima, ci mancherebbe. Ma dato che le cose stanno così, prima di fare un Allianz Arena, dovremmo rifare il rapporto tra tifosi-squadra-società. In caso contrario, per riempire uno stadio da 55-60.000 senza comprare nessun fenomeno, servirebbero una nuova società e nuovi dirigenti. Perché quelle 13.000 persone, oggi, a Berlusconi e Galliani non concedono più nessun credito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il discorso di giocarci le finali lascia il tempo che trova perché S.Siro in 100 anni quasi ha ospitato soltanto 4 finali CL e 4 di EL. Non vedo cosa possa cambiare, quindi, ospitare una finale di coppa mediamente una volta ogni 10-15 anni.
> 
> Inoltre uno stadio per essere bello non dev'essere per forza maestoso. Il San Nicola o il San Paolo non sono affollati di turisti solo perché vedono un gigante di cemento. Ad attrarre è la storia del club, in primis, e poi la bellezza dell'impianto. Quindi se io vedo un grande impianto dove ci gioca una squadra che non ha vinto quasi nulla, francamente me ne infischio. Al contrario, se ne vedo uno più piccolo ma con una grande storia e successi anche attuali, ci entro sicuro. Poi ovviamente i gusti sono soggettivi.
> 
> ...



Intanto se vado a memoria mi sembra che l'Allianz di posti ne abbia 67000..quindi ben più dei famosi 55000 che dovrebbe essere il nostro..
secondo me tu sottovaluti troppi aspetti, il tuo ragionamento è basato sui numeri ok però ci sono molte variabili da considerare:
1- lo stadio nuovo ti aumenta l'affluenza ed è dimostrato inequivocabilmente
2- Se si costruisse anche solo una squadre decente in grado di gicoarsi il campionato l'aumento di affluenza sarebbe immediato
3- Milano è anche una città turistica, e il Milan è storia, un turista in uno stadio nuovo e bello se trova i biglietti ci va (io se vado a londra e trovo i biglietti per l'Arsenal ci vado e non sono manco tifoso)
4- La Juve riempie uno stadio imbucato a Torino, Milano è raggiungibile in 2-3 ore da tutto il nord italia e fino a centro italia con un flusso quindi molto maggiore
5- se allo stadio ci porti 10-15mila persone in più poi sono 10-15mila persone che spendono anche altri soldi per mangiare, per un gadget..

Io credo che se la Roma fa uno stadio da 52-60mila posti, noi non possiamo farne uno da 20mila posti in meno..Milano non è Torino


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi non ha senso fare i calcoli con i dati di affluenza attuali, lo stadio si fa proprio per far tornare grande il Milan. E per il grande Milan 42000 posti sono ridicoli.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Dicembre 2014)

c'è anche da dire che attualmente per portare un pò di gente allo stadio se ne stanno inventando un pò...1 verde pieno di bambini(che altrimenti sarebbe vuoto etc..)però concordo che 42 mila siano pochini..50 massimo 55 sono sufficienti secondo me
se devo essere sincero ci andrei comunque cauto con queste notizie di cui non mi fido per nulla!era già uscita una notizia di questo tipo un pò di tempo fa quando la questione stadio era tutt'altro che chiara


----------



## gabuz (12 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il discorso di giocarci le finali lascia il tempo che trova perché S.Siro in 100 anni quasi ha ospitato soltanto 4 finali CL e 4 di EL. Non vedo cosa possa cambiare, quindi, ospitare una finale di coppa mediamente una volta ogni 10-15 anni.
> 
> Inoltre uno stadio per essere bello non dev'essere per forza maestoso. Il San Nicola o il San Paolo non sono affollati di turisti solo perché vedono un gigante di cemento. Ad attrarre è la storia del club, in primis, e poi la bellezza dell'impianto. Quindi se io vedo un grande impianto dove ci gioca una squadra che non ha vinto quasi nulla, francamente me ne infischio. Al contrario, se ne vedo uno più piccolo ma con una grande storia e successi anche attuali, ci entro sicuro. Poi ovviamente i gusti sono soggettivi.
> 
> ...



Il mio discorso sullo stadio maestoso è per le squadre avversarie che vengono a giocarci, non per i visitatori. Oltretutto uno stadio da 55-60K non è affatto maestoso. Maestosi sono quelli da 80K in su, Camp Nou, Bernabeu e compagnia cantante.
Il fatto di farci giocare delle finali, seppur sporadiche, invece porta turisti. E' innegabile. A Wembley non ci gioca nessun club ma chiunque vorrebbe visitarlo. Figuriamoci se poi ad uno stadio che si crea un background di storia anche per quello associ un brand come quello del Milan.

Si parla di Galliani e Berlusconi. Si parla di crisi economica. Secondo me si valuta troppo l'oggi. Lo stadio è un progetto nemmeno a medio, ma a lungo-lunghissimo termine. Già adesso si parla di un impianto pronto solo per il 2020. Come sappiamo quale sarà la realtà economica tra 6 anni? Anche nel 1992-1993 c'è stata una grave crisi economica in Italia, poi però gli anni dopo riempivamo San Siro con quasi 70.000 abbonati! Come possiamo dire noi oggi cosa accadrà in futuro?

Secondo me il Milan non può avere uno stadio sotto i 55.000 spettatori. La Juve è un discorso diverso, la Juve a Torino ne ha pochi, sono tutti sparsi, molti anche in Puglia, Sicilia. Per lei è più logico avere un impianto da 41K posti. Per noi assolutamente no!


----------



## Plasma (12 Dicembre 2014)

Famiglie dei centri sociali preparatevi ad OCCUPARE anche S.Siro,perché' piu'che demolirlo o darlo ai cuginetti non potranno fare altro SPRECO....


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2014)

Bei dati. Ma faccio una considerazione.

Questi dati devono molto alla crisi economica, prima o poi finirà, tornerà maggior benessere per tutti, molta gente potrà di nuovo tornare allo stadio, basteranno 42 mila?
Se il Milan tornerà a fare risultati, per un discorso di cicli succederà di nuovo, molta gente torna alla stadio, i posti saranno sufficenti?
Il nuovo stadio porta nuova gente, è inevitabile, vedi cos'è stato per la Juventus, basteranno 42?

Alla luce di queste considerazioni a mio avviso assolutamente no. Minimo 55 mila.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

42000 posti, di questi tempi e per parecchi anni a venire, vanno bene per l'80% delle partite in casa.
Una soluzione intermedia, da valutare, potrebbe essere quella di noleggiare lo stadio di San Siro per le partite extra capienza.
In fin dei conti l'altro stadio è del Comune e non potrà mai essere acquistato dall'Inter, perchè è un monumento nazionale.
Il discorso vale anche per le finali di CL.
E' chiaro che la capienza tiene conto dell'attuale presenza di spettatori e dell'attuale numero di abbonati e che lo stadio viene costruito in un'ottica di maggiori guadagni per la Società: pochi posti aumenteranno il numero di abbonati (e i relativi prezzi) portando maggiori guadagni. E' una legge di mercato. 
Inoltre occorre tenere conto dei costi per la realizzazione. Questa soluzione è più economica, sia per il costo in sè che per il fatto di essere già servita dai mezzi di trasporto pubblici. Lo stadio della Roma comporterà oneri maggiori perchè il Comune ha imposto opere di urbanizzazione per 195 Mio di Euro (salvo indagini in corso).
In conclusione: è meglio averlo piccolo che non averlo affatto (con licenza parlando)


----------



## gabuz (12 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> 42000 posti, di questi tempi e per parecchi anni a venire, vanno bene per l'80% delle partite in casa.
> Una soluzione intermedia, da valutare, potrebbe essere quella di noleggiare lo stadio di San Siro per le partite extra capienza.
> In fin dei conti l'altro stadio è del Comune e non potrà mai essere acquistato dall'Inter, perchè è un monumento nazionale.
> Il discorso vale anche per le finali di CL.
> ...



Non farei troppo i conti su San Siro stile Wembley, dubito che il Comune di Milano spenda soldi per adeguarlo alle varie e future norme UEFA per far si che mantenga una valutazione da dichiararlo idoneo per le competizioni UEFA o FIFA.

Il discorso "piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto" può essere valido nella nostra vita di tutti i giorni, ma in ambito lavorativo, societario o economico è uno degli errori più gravi che si possa commettere.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

La finale di CL del 2016 si giocherà a Milano. Il Comune, insieme a Milan e Inter, ha già progettato i miglioramenti da apportare allo stadio. Dubito che i tre interessati ritornino sui loro passi...


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La finale di CL del 2016 si giocherà a Milano. Il Comune, insieme a Milan e Inter, ha già progettato i miglioramenti da apportare allo stadio. Dubito che i tre interessati ritornino sui loro passi...



Ciò non toglie che l'Inter in futuro vorrà rilevare San Siro altrimenti pure loro cambiano casa, PALESE.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ma come faranno a rilevare S.Siro? E' un monumento nazionale, come il Colosseo: è invendibile.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto anche il presidente della Regione, Maroni, si è messo di traverso rispetto al progetto del Milan:
"Un privato fa le proprie valutazioni. Ricordo però che i terreni a cui il Milan è interessato sono della Fondazione Fiera e la Regione è uno di soci: quindi dovremmo essere coinvolti nella scelta, visto che si tratta di una questione molto rilevante».
Maroni, che tra l'altro è milanista, spinge per far acquistare al Milan l'area sulla quale sta sorgendo EXPO 2015, anch'essa di proprietà della Fondazione Fiera. L'area dovrebbe avere un costo di partenza di 315/M, ma siccome nessun acquirente si farà avanti, verrà suddivisa per lotti. Può darsi che il Milan abbia assunto una posizione negoziale al Portello per far scendere i prezzi dell'area EXPO?
Non è da escludere. 
Certo che se dovesse cambiare idea, lo stadio andrà molto più per le lunghe...


----------



## Schism75 (13 Dicembre 2014)

Il progetto nuovo stadio non può non andare insieme al progetto tecnico. Siccome stai portando avanti qualcosa che frutta soldi, non é possibile che venga fatto pensando all'oggi e non al domani. E quindi dovrai lavorare a qualcosa che attiri gente per aumentare gli introiti. Affidarti solo ad aumenti di prezzi é fallimentare sin da subito.
Mi spiego meglio. Il Milan ha dimostrato, è anche ora lo é, di essere un brand molto invitante. I suoi tifosi, in anni di vacche magre come questi, comunque mantengono un livello discreto di affluenza. Negli anni in cui é stato competitivo il livello di affluenza é stato medio alto. Lasciamo stare quello dei cicli vincenti, che é irripetibile, non tanto sportivamente, ma proprio di affluenza (70.000 abbonati ad oggi non li farai più) per questioni socio-politiche attuali. Quindi il target deve essere realistico, ma ti deve consentire di gestire una crescita senza altri esborsi successivi, o peggio senza riprogettazione futura. Per cui visto che stai progettando il negozio, un minimo dovrai corredarlo con quello che vendi, per attirare sempre più persone.
Secondo me la grandezza giusta é tra i 50-60 mila spettatori, oppure, ma non so se sia possibile, uno stadio modulare che partendo da X spettatori, preveda senza grandi rivoluzioni, la possibilità di essere poi portato a X+20% ad esempio. 

Chiaro, magari mi sbaglio, ma mentre si possono sbagliare strategie di mercato, sbagliare dimensionamento dello stadio non é possibile. Sarebbe davvero la fine di un Milan ai livelli che gli competono.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Dicembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> ..................
> Secondo me la grandezza giusta é tra i 50-60 mila spettatori, oppure, ma non so se sia possibile, uno stadio modulare che partendo da X spettatori, preveda senza grandi rivoluzioni, la possibilità di essere poi portato a X+20% ad esempio.
> Chiaro, magari mi sbaglio, ma mentre si possono sbagliare strategie di mercato, sbagliare dimensionamento dello stadio non é possibile. Sarebbe davvero la fine di un Milan ai livelli che gli competono.


Mi scuso per aver abbreviato il post per motivi di spazio.
Sono d'accordo con te. Anch'io sono convinto che 42000 posti sia un po' riduttivo, ma credo che anche i quattrini abbiano la loro importanza. Se l'investimento possibile è _x_ ed è al passo con i tempi, non c'è via d'uscita, salvo rinunciare.
Non bisogna dimenticare che la zona del Portello non necessita di ulteriori investimenti urbanistici, basta solo costruirci sopra lo stadio, con centro commerciale annesso, in pieno centro cittadino.
Nel caso della zona EXPO, a parte il costo iniziale del terreno, si tratta anche di vedere quanto occorre aggiungere come spese urbanistiche, senza contare che lo stadio sarebbe completamente fuori città e offrirebbe uno scarso ritorno economico se non nei giorni di attività sportive: se ci vuoi fare un centro commerciale, sarebbe una cattedrale nel deserto. 
Non escluderei poi a priori che l'impianto del Portello si possa ampliare in futuro. Milano sta crescendo in altezza in modo molto visibile e prima o poi verranno fatte delle ulteriori concessioni in tal senso, per cui passare da 42000 a 50000 (o anche di più) potrebbe diventare fattibile. Possibile che ci abbiano già pensato e che il progetto contempli anche questa eventualità.
Intanto aspettiamo di vedere come butta...


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ha senso fare i calcoli con i dati di affluenza attuali, lo stadio si fa proprio per far tornare grande il Milan. E per il grande Milan 42000 posti sono ridicoli.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Marzo 2015)

Thread aggiornato con lo stadio da 48.000 e il totale degli spettatori potenziali persi ogni anno, con le relative perdite economiche. Ho escluso la stagione in corso.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nel 2013/2014* su 19 partite soltanto in 3 occasioni abbiamo superato i 48.000 (media 39.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 30.000) ----> *Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 757.615. Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = nulla.*
> 
> *Nel 2012/2013* su 19 partite soltanto in 4 occasioni (media 43.000, big match inclusi, altrimenti siamo sui 35.000) *----> Periodo: flessione. Risultato: 48.000 idonei*. Spettatori complessivi: 829.378 Con uno stadio da 48.000 sempre pieno sarebbero stati 912.000 (x 19 partite). *Perdita = nulla.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mandraghe (23 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Thread aggiornato con lo stadio da 48.000 e il totale degli spettatori potenziali persi ogni anno, con le relative perdite economiche. Ho escluso la stagione in corso.



Questa foto è più emblematica di mille statistiche:


----------

